# Another container ship in trouble



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From KHNL- 

_KHNL is learning more about the Chinese ship sitting just offshore of Honolulu's airport.

But it's what we don't know that may be of concern.

Coast Guard Officials say they really have no idea what's inside all of those containers. 

The crew gave them a list that mentions ammunition, but they have no idea what kind or how much.

Overnight crews will pump water from the hull of the ship.

The crack on the hull is more than four feet long and a cargo hold filled quickly with water. 

"The de-watering operation of Tong Cheng continues today," said Coast Guard Spokesman Petty Officer Russ Tippets. "We hope to have the vessel de-watered tomorrow and once it's de-watered we will be moving Tong Cheng into port."

The ammunition and other cargo will be offloaded at the congested Barbers Point Harbor. 

And that has area residents like Carolyn Golojuch concerned.

"If the Chinese ship is leaking oil and it's put over here at Barbers Point and there is an accident on the ship and it blows next to refinery I want to know who is taking care of the people," Golojuch said.

And there are economic issues.

Businessman James Banigan operates out of the same harbor.

"Not a lot of room for ships especially a ship this size," said Banigan.

He explains it will impact his shipping business.

"There is a potential if the ship is shifted to berth where we intent to load scrap and we intend to start on Saturday or Sunday, we will have to leave the berth," said Banigan. "Our ship will have to leave the berth and drift at sea until the ship finishes repairs and when it sails our ship can come back." 

"I don't understand why they are not thinking about putting it out to sea," Golojuch added. "Taking and repairing it offshore, that way our local business wouldn't be put out."

The Coast Guard explained that the dry dock facility is at the harbor. 

They said after the repairs are made, the ship will return to China._

Rushie


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

see http://coastguardnews.com/2007/01/23/safety-zone-around-mv-tong-cheng/

for pic/ info


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Deck nearly awash for'd. Pictures at http://www.uscghawaii/go/site/800/


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

hi-- the above link doesn't seem to work, but this is good
http://coastguardnews.com/category/aviation/ (scroll down)


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

rushie said:


> Overnight crews will pump water from the hull of the ship.
> 
> The crack on the hull is more than four feet long and a cargo hold filled quickly with water.
> 
> "The de-watering operation of Tong Cheng continues today," said Coast Guard Spokesman Petty Officer Russ Tippets. "We hope to have the vessel de-watered tomorrow and once it's de-watered we will be moving Tong Cheng into port."


"De-watering?"......another bizarre mangling of the English language by an American. What's wrong with "pumping" these days? If they are trying to find something objectionable about that word then that is certainly political correctness gone mad.(Cloud)


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Most probably hasnt got a clue what he's talking about Jeffers mate.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

There is "watering" aka sinking, and then there is "de-watering" aka pumping.
We all will agree that these new terms will keep the public much more at ease than the old terms....


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Another vessel[SIERRA NAVA 1991] in trouble at Gib. coast
More photos seen here,scroll down to bottom of page 1,follow link right corner["Ir a página 1,2,3"=Go to page 1,2,3 for more photos]



http://www.fotosdebarcos.com/viewtopic.php?t=8751&highlight=


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Ruud.

Some very good photos.

Frank


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

The ship is an old cargo ship'more than a container ship and she looks really old.


----------

